# Iowa-Some upcoming 3-Ds



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Davenport Valley Archers 3-D July 20 & 21st

Hitaga Archery Club 5551 Hitaga Rd., Walker, Ia. 319-560-6833 more info
Iowa Trail Shoot 40 3-D Aug 10 & 11th Rinehart R100 100 3-D Aug 24th 25th

Hickory Ridge Bowhunters, Lake Red Rock, Pella, Ia. www.hickoryridge3d.com
Aug 18 th 3-D

Back yard shooters, get your buddy or buddies & go have a day of shooting fun for $10-$12 (usually) & great practice for what you prepare for all year. Usually Deer, Elk, bear, Antelope & more from 10 to 50 yds with most in that 20 + - range. 40 targets set in a variety of situations in the woods & hunting like conditions...

Just finised the State field & was a great time.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If I can get just ONE person that has never shot a 3-D in organized Archery, this post was worth the time.
Iowa Bowhunters Assn. & Iowa State Archery Assn (NFAA).


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Davenport Valley Archers 3-d for us this weekend if nothing happens (sat.)..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Good Job !!!

My wife and I have a 60 acre farm in Davis County 12 miles SW of Bloomfield. We plan to live up there eventually.... at least part time. We WILL have a 3D range on our property and we WILL put on regular shoots offering the ASA 3D format.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

tallcat-you will have shooters when the time comes.
TODAY we got to Davenport Valley Archers to shoot their 3-D and the GRANDSON forgot his release & quiver Sooooo, back home & will shoot TOMORROW...


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

wow tallcat, thats some awesome whitetail hunting down there!!!


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

DeepRiverHunter said:


> wow tallcat, thats some awesome whitetail hunting down there!!!


I have not hunted it yet. I have gotten lots of good trail cam pics.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

We had a great time at (IOWA) Davenport Valley Archers today-range was great. 40 targets.


----------



## mudingbuck (Sep 4, 2008)

Always looking for good shoots. We will keep an eye on this post to see if we can't find one we have over looked!


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

my favorite is the Ottumwa, the Toddville shoot is good, as well as Dysart. I am looking forward to the R100.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Davenport Valley Archers has another 3-d Aug 17th & 18th. The outdoor range is located in Long Grove about half way between Davenport & DeWitt..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Iowa Bowhunters assn & Iowa State Archery Assn are 2 different State Assns BUT both offer lots for Archers & Bowhunters alike. Check out their web page AND some of the shoots listed. Lots of fun & great hunting practice.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pick a shoot & go have some fun.


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

ahunter55, how'd you like the DVA course?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

We thought it was great-kayed out great & animals at realistic distances. Will be going back. 2nd half was pretty tough on an OLD guy like me but G-son LOVED it all.


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

ahunter55 said:


> We thought it was great-kayed out great & animals at realistic distances. Will be going back. 2nd half was pretty tough on an OLD guy like me but G-son LOVED it all.


Really glad to hear it! Get ready for the "SWINOCERUS" on Aug 17th and 18th. I'll be working the registration table from 10:00 o'clock on, for both days. Stop by and say 'Howdy'!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I actually have it marked on my calander. I will stop as I will need someone to shoot with, i'll be alone this time...

This pic was a 3-D back when it was "only" novelty & 99% of the targets were hand made by club members with few commercial 3-D targets avaialble. That little boy (my son at 6) is 38 now.. Now grown & a Bowhunter.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Several shoots going on fellas-check out the postings in this thread.. Planning on the Trail Shoot @ Hitaga the 10th 11th for me. Davenport valley Archers 3-D the 17th & 18th & back to Hitaga 24th & 25th for a mixed Rhinehart if nothing interfers.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitaga Archery this weekend N. of Cedar Rapids, Trail Shoot 3-D. Planning on Sat for myself. Hope to see some shooters out haveing a great time. Davenport Valley Archers 3-D & Hog Roast Aug 17th 18th (range @ Long Grove) & The Art Foster "TRADITIONAL" 3-D Aug 17th 18th & Hitaga Archery N. of Cedar Rapids is haveing a Rhinehart 100 Aug. 24th25th. Lot's of great shoots as Summer winds down. All of these Clubs have web pages if you want additional information.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Great job promoting Iowa archery !!!!!

There will be a range offering the ASA format SW of Bloomfied when we move up there. Our farm is 12 miles SW of Bloomfied off Hwy 63.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

tallcat-keep me posted.. I'm just an old guy that knows if we don't spread the word on these event's, many will miss out that do not belong to organized archery.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitada 3-D Trail Shoot yesterday was great. Beautiful range & layed out very well. on again today.
Also some bird shooting novelty. Recurve, barebow. ready, PULL, Dead Bird..


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

Gonna take my son to the DVA shoot this weekend. It'll be the first 3D shoot for both of us.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

juststartin08-took my 8 year old G-son to his 1st ever today at DVA.. he's altready planning on the NEXT one.


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

My son and I went this morning. I thought the course was great. Already got asked if we could go to the one next month.


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

ahunter55, it was a pleasure meeting you and your grandson this past weekend. Hope you guys had a great time and I hope to see you two in September!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

etskjboggs-was a fun time for sure with my 1st timer G-Son... You guys have a great range. Oh, Sept. 23rd thru 28th I'll be after these bad boys so no 3-d then. Hope my practice pays off.


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

ahunter55 said:


> etskjboggs-was a fun time for sure with my 1st timer G-Son... You guys have a great range. Oh, Sept. 23rd thru 28th I'll be after these bad boys so no 3-d then. Hope my practice pays off.


Great news, our shoot is on the 15th! You can come on down and get in a good round of practice before you head out! If not, good luck on your hunt!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Aug 24th & 25th Rhinehart 100 @ Hitaga Archery Club 5551 Hitaga Rd, Walker, Ia. 100 3-D targets with some we know & some other unusual creatures running the woods. I talked to one of the members at the TRAIL SHOOT a couple weeks ago & he said the Giraffe weighs in close to 400#s. They go to lots of work for us Archers/Bowhunters to have a fun time. Give it a try. 
They have a web page for added information & couple ph#s are Kirk 319-560-6833 Rob 319-435-2012 for info..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitaga Archers hostyed a rhinehart 100 this past weekend & were great hosts & the range & targets were layed out great. Just a few pics from the 2 days.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

A few more. I saw lots of families taking part in this 2 day event. great to see in this day & age. Lots of fun for Adults & kids.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

last few. Hundreds of people enjoyed this event from all around.. I saw Ill., Ia., In., & Ws. plates on vehicles in the very packed parking lot those 2 days.


----------



## mudingbuck (Sep 4, 2008)

any shoots this weekend? labor day weekend?


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

R100 was great this past weekend. The North American side was tough this year.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, the N.A. were much longer shots... Many, in real life I would not have taken but I understand how it is to help save those costly targets so we can enjoy them longer. I don't see any listed for IBA or ISAA this weekend.
If any club has one, please list it..


----------

